# starter set



## tanechka28 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this but I was wondering what are some basic tools, products and colors i would need to have in my makeup kit for doing actual work such as photoshoots, styling, etc. I have some colors, brushes and all that jazz but I feel like I'm missing some necessary basics that I cant quite put my finger on.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Kevin-James Bennet has  compiled a list of what is in his kit:* 
http://makeup.kjbennett.com/artistchoice.html
Also has a list of whats in her kit
Mary Erickson, TheMakeupArtist.com - A Q&A page of makeup, hair styling and wardrobe questions with answers from one of Southern California's best makeup artists


----------

